# Anyone familiar with DVD training series by Connie Cleveland?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Unfortunately I have not heard of the DVD you are referring to. Just wanted to welcome you to the forum. Please post pics!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

Hope I'm doing this right. Jasmine is on the front of the breeder's website Blanchmain.com under the puppy section and this picture was made by her when Jasmine was about 6 or 7 weeks old. Also, I listed the link to Connie Cleveland's website wrong. There should not be an apostrophe. It is www.*dogtrainersworkshop.com**.*

*







*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a gorgeous picture.

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that trainer & can't help you but I wanted to say that Jasmine is adorable. Good luck with your training!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Connie is a wonderful trainer with an excellent reputation. She writes a regular column on obedience training for the Golden Retriever News, the official publication of the GRCA. I have not seen the DVD's though, so can't comment on them specifically.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments on Jasmine and the information on Connie. I'm hoping I can take a workshop from her after I've learned more. In the meantime, I may order the DVD's.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the Dogs Are Problem Solvers set. It's very good although sometimes things pass by so fast you have to watch a scene two or three times to get what's actually going on. I think the most valuable part of the DVD/book set is the flowchart that details what can be taught at the same time.

Connie Cleveland is the real deal when it comes to trainers. She's trained lots of dogs to OtCH and at least two dogs that I know of to FC. She and her Golden Eli were part of the American team during their first foray into the World Retriever Championships. 

As an aside, she has an article in this months Front and Finish...haven't gotten around to reading it yet. Just noticed it on the cover.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just wanted to welcome you and jasmine to the forum. I think she is just a beautiful little girl. I have not heard of the trainer that you mentioned but she sounds really interesting.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

*I bought DVD*

I just wanted to update and say I bought Connie Cleveland's DVD training series and so far I really, really like the way she trains. If the other 3 DVD's are as good as the first one, I will consider the money well spent. The only thing I would add is that I am a beginner and just starting obedience training so my experience is limited.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Connie is an outstanding trainer. 

Watch the DVD's all the way through to get a feel for her program and then re-visit each section again as you reach that stage with your pup. Pay attention to the details that she doesn't verbally describe like body language, position, how she's consistant as she moves in and around the dogs. That consistency helps the dogs learn to read you and respond much faster.


----------

